# Polishing Machine for 40th Birthday Present



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been hankering after a polisher for a while now and I thought that I'd use my up-and-coming 40th birthday as an excuse to get one.

My knowledge of polishing machines is limited purely to what I read on this forum.

My budget is £150 plus/minus a couple of quid. My missus has reluctantly agreed to allow me to "waste" the £100 she intends giving me for my birthday on a polisher "that will probably be used once then will sit in the garage like the rest of your toys". Consequently, anything over £100 will be coming directly out of my pocket.

I'm after something that's:

a. easy to use; 
b. comes as a kit (basic pads and polishes included); and is 
c. suitable for the paint on my 9 year-old silver E Class.

I'd welcome your advice.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I should add that I've been considering this kit (especially with the CG 15% discount):

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Dual_Action_Polisher_Starter_Kit_p/cgdua.htm

Any good?


----------



## aspar (Oct 21, 2011)

I haven't got experience on that very kit, but I own a polisher like that with a few Hex Logic pads. I found it good for me as it was also my very first polisher, I hadn't any experience in machine polishing. It's obvious that it isn't as effective as rotary polishers, you'll need more time to get the same result. Especially as I've understood that German cars have quite a hard lacquer coat. 

The polisher works for me though, corrected my previous '95 Mondeo, which looked horrendous at the start. I was using Menzerna compounds at the time.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks aspar. The ease of use angle is particularly appealing.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Go for it! You can't do much damage with a DA so no worries on the over- use front. Looks a good value kit too.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i have this one
absolutely love it
nice and light enough and compact,also quite in operation

http://www.impresstools.com/Product-detail.asp?code=AP12E&productid=14844&site=Google-shopping-UK

ive had a makita before which was excellent on the flat panels but heavy when doing the doors etc


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

How does this compare with the DAS-6 PRO? I've noticed a kit on CYC for around £180.

The Megs G220 seems to get good press too although I can't find a kit in my price bracket (i.e. £180 would be at the absolute top end).


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

There was a group buy on the DAS6 Pro at Clean your car. I bought one last week for £100 (machine only) plus £5 p&p. I haven't used it other than to play but it seems good and delivered very promptly by CYC.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers Cliffp. The problem I have here is that I'm shooting in the dark. I really don't know what I want/need.


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

I know what you mean. I faced the same dilemma last week in choosing what to buy. In the end I was swayed by price, knowing that if I get into it, I can always buy another more expensive machine.

BTW I almost rented a room in a shared house in Maesteg when I worked at the steel works at Port Talbot - I ended up living off Constitution Hill in Swansea instead.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm reading that the DAS-6 Pro is really noisy - that might put me off.

PS Maesteg is God's country if you come from there - no one seems to think so though


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

I liked Maesteg but it seemed a bit remote and halfway up a mountain if I remember correctly. 

I heard that Kylie Minogue's grandmother came from there. If she looks anything like KM it would have been a good time to live there


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

maestegman said:


> I'm reading that the DAS-6 Pro is really noisy - that might put me off.


they are both noisy, I would get the pro version if I need a new one


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

DAS6 Pro all the way may, great DA for the money, very easy to use and worth keeping if you end up getting a rotary later.

Above with Menz polishes and LC pads work well for me:thumb:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gtechniq P1 and a Clean Your Car EP800 rotary for ease of use IMO, yes it's a fire breathing monster rotary but it's not as bad as you might think. Excellent bit of kit for less than £125 delivered. Do some reading before you start and have a blast on a scrap panel if you can and you can't really go wrong :thumb:

You'll be at it for a while with a DA on German paint tbh!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw Matt at I4Detailing had great deal on Megs G200 V2 with the free delivery and the 7.5% DW discount was about £150 then some Micro fiber pads or as above the CYC deal seems very good indeed


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

cleanyourcar do das 6 pro kits , plenty of variety between the kits including one with the new megs MF ssystem , http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-6-pro-dual-action-polisher/cat_81.html


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cliffp said:


> I liked Maesteg but it seemed a bit remote and halfway up a mountain if I remember correctly.
> 
> I heard that Kylie Minogue's grandmother came from there. If she looks anything like KM it would have been a good time to live there


Kylie Minogue's grandmother does indeed come from there - and yes:

a. it is a bit remote; and
b. it is half way up a mountain


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> DAS6 Pro all the way may, great DA for the money, very easy to use and worth keeping if you end up getting a rotary later.
> 
> Above with Menz polishes and LC pads work well for me:thumb:


If I plump for the DAS6 Pro, what would be the best kit to get with my 2003 E Class in mind?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Minus8 said:


> Gtechniq P1 and a Clean Your Car EP800 rotary for ease of use IMO, yes it's a fire breathing monster rotary but it's not as bad as you might think. Excellent bit of kit for less than £125 delivered. Do some reading before you start and have a blast on a scrap panel if you can and you can't really go wrong :thumb:
> 
> You'll be at it for a while with a DA on German paint tbh!


I thought rotary polishers were expensive and more difficult to use. I'm an absolute newb at machine polishing.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

maestegman said:


> If I plump for the DAS6 Pro, what would be the best kit to get with my 2003 E Class in mind?


Probably the Megs MF system If I am honest. Will make working that paint easier for you.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

ginge7289 said:


> Probably the Megs MF system If I am honest. Will make working that paint easier for you.


While this would be REALLY pushing my budget, would this be the one?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...-pro-meguiars-microfiber-system/prod_963.html

Any discounts running on CYC?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

maestegman said:


> While this would be REALLY pushing my budget, would this be the one?
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...-pro-meguiars-microfiber-system/prod_963.html
> 
> Any discounts running on CYC?


CYC do loyalty points not discounts generally.

Only issue with MF system from what I have read is cleaning the pads during use as you really need an airline or loads of spare pads.

My DAS6 Pro worked well correcting my MK5 Golf, obviously quicker via my rotary but if you are not pushed for time.....

Also while correction will be quicker via rotary you may struggle to finish down with a rotary without a bit of practice.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> CYC do loyalty points not discounts generally.
> 
> Only issue with MF system from what I have read is cleaning the pads during use as you really need an airline or loads of spare pads.
> 
> ...


I'm an extremely amateur amateur so ease of use is paramount. I don't like the sound of that type of cleaning. I was rather hoping for a kit that offered pads that could be bunged in the washing machine after use along with my MFs.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheapest megs G220 v2 I have found is £157.50 delivered

Pads and polishes are extra though.

For a DA it is a toss up between a Das6 Pro and the megs G220.

Good luck in your choice and let us know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

maestegman said:


> I'm an extremely amateur amateur so ease of use is paramount. I don't like the sound of that type of cleaning. I was rather hoping for a kit that offered pads that could be bunged in the washing machine after use along with my MFs.


In that case mate I would go for the DAS6 Pro, the lake country flat pads and some menzerna polishes as I found a selection of these to be flexible for various types of paint (hard, soft etc).

The following looks like a great kit:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...try-hydro-tech-and-menzerna-kit/prod_842.html

I would just get the same three pads in spot pad size in addition as these will come in handy.

The foam pads are fine to chuck in the washing machine.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Cheapest megs G220 v2 I have found is £157.50 delivered
> 
> Pads and polishes are extra though.
> 
> ...


Thanks fella. I'm just shooting in the dark here so everyone's advice is genuinely welcomed.

The reviews I've read on here re. the Megs G220 have been really positive. I just think that, with the extras I'm going to need, it'll be slightly outside my price range.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Matt at I4 detailing is out of stock i have included link you get free delivery and 7.5% so just under the £150 Mark and very good to deal with

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Meguiars_G220V2_Dual_Action_Polisher_Kit_1.html


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> In that case mate I would go for the DAS6 Pro, the lake country flat pads and some menzerna polishes as I found a selection of these to be flexible for various types of paint (hard, soft etc).
> 
> The following looks like a great kit:
> 
> ...


That looks the business mate. I like the £170 price tag too. I have some points with CYC too so that'll also drop it down a bit.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Matt at I4 detailing is out of stock i have included link you get free delivery and 7.5% so just under the £150 Mark and very good to deal with
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Meguiars_G220V2_Dual_Action_Polisher_Kit_1.html


Thanks mate. How much would it cost on top to get the goodies in the kit that Simon has recommended and is it worth the extra? (By the way, that's a genuine question - not rhetorical).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you have a look at a thread i think it was Dave G he did good review on CYC Das6 Pro and the Megs G200 V2 worth a look as for the extra kit have a look at all the traders on here for the kit i have tried i4detailing Autobrite , polished Bliss have great service


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

maestegman said:


> Thanks mate. How much would it cost on top to get the goodies in the kit that Simon has recommended and is it worth the extra? (By the way, that's a genuine question - not rhetorical).


Agree i4d are excellent, maybe give Matt a call, I am sure he can sort a suitable package together for you:thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers all. Your advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

maestegman said:


> That looks the business mate. I like the £170 price tag too. I have some points with CYC too so that'll also drop it down a bit.


Give us a bell tomorrow if you want to go through anything on the phone. Ultimately though there really isn't a right or wrong with any of the products mentioned though it's more personal preference. I'd say though that the Megs microfiber system is proving very popular.

Tim


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> Give us a bell tomorrow if you want to go through anything on the phone. Ultimately though there really isn't a right or wrong with any of the products mentioned though it's more personal preference. I'd say though that the Megs microfiber system is proving very popular.
> 
> Tim


Many thanks Tim. I'd welcome a chat before I take the plunge. I'm actually on your site (like the new look btw) at the moment and I think that, for my budget, I'll be heading for one of the DAS6 Pro kits. I'm not entirely sure which one it'll be at the moment however.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

The MF pads are simple to clean whilst doing a vehicle. While air lines would be really good it is not necessary to have one. A pad brush will do the job fine, all I do is finish my set then leave the machine running and rub the brush across the pad to make it nice and fluffy again and to remove the dust I do that for every set. I use 2 MF pads for one car. Once finished they go in the washing machine, Job done.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Machine polisher*

Hi mate, i had a das-6 pro from c.y.c for my birthday. It was the lake country hydro tech, menzerna kit. It was about £ 185 delivered with a nice carry case also. However, i'm sure the kit you linked up would be fine. I'm sure you can specify the kit for the das-6 pro with different pads and compounds etc, from soft to hard. I would imagine the paint on the benz would be pretty tough, but don't go hell for leather without a paint gauge. In the absence of said gauge use the lightest combo and work up.:thumb:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

maestegman said:


> I thought rotary polishers were expensive and more difficult to use. I'm an absolute newb at machine polishing.


The ep800 is £80 and the pad kit and 500ml of P1 from Gtechniq are about £40 if memory serves correct. P1 only needs worked at very low speeds and has smaller particals or something to that effect, so heat stays to a minimum along with the risk of paint damage. Do some reading about p1 if you're interested, it's very easy and very safe to use provided you adhere to some basic guidelines :thumb: good luck with whatever you decide, don't forget some piccies for the showroom


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks both. 

My mate has a DA which he's kindly agreed to lend me (with some Menzerna gear). 

My dad has also agreed to lend me his 14 year-old Rover 220 for a week to practise on!

I'm going to have a play then decide later in the month. I'm assuming, however, that the paint on the Rover is going to be different to that on my Merc.


----------

